# Doxycycline



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi


My partner took a 40 day course of doxycycline to help with sperm fragmentation but just after he finished he developed a really bad kidney/ prostate infection. 


Could there be any chance that the doxycycline caused the problem? I mean by wiping out good bacteria leading to a growth in the bad?


He has been advised to try a second dose as fragmentation is still rubbish but he has had a couple of episodes of illness that may have caused the poor sperm count anaylsis 




Are there any realistic links between the doxycycline and an improvement in the sperm fragmentation?




Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All antibiotics have been reported to cause superinfection on long term use, however this is associated with gastrointestinal infection. There is no evidence from the manufacturers information that doxycycline can cause renal/urinary infection or problems.

With regards to impact on fragmentation then I'm afraid it isn't my area of expertise and I'm not aware of the research in this area to be able to give an opinion.


----------

